# Share Wifi internet on mountain lion



## ryanhawker (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi All

In Lion I could share my internet connection to my iPhone iPad etc via wifi. I set up my own network etc.

Have now upgraded to mountain lion and can't share the internet connection. However I can create the network and can "see it" from other devices.

Any advice would be awesome.

Ryan

Mac Book Pro, mountain lion, Huawei 3G modem for internet.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

ryanhawker said:


> I can create the network and can "see it" from other devices.


Can you provide a little more detail on what you are doing here?

You turned on Internet Sharing in the Sharing preference panel, and picked the Ethernet port as the network to share and picked WiFi as the port to share through? (Is that what you mean you have done so far?)


----------



## ryanhawker (Aug 10, 2012)

Rush

That is correct. But I didn't choose the ethernet port, as the internet I recieve is from a usb device. I just checked the internet share option.

I dont have a router so I want to create an internet sharing network from my laptop.


----------



## ryanhawker (Aug 10, 2012)

Rush I will try use the ethernet port in a few hours and get back to you.


----------

